# Upcoming Crappie Tourney at Delaware and this coming weeks weather



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

From the looks of the weather forcast, after today, there is a pretty good chance of rain everyday leading up to the tournament next Saturday. Now I know the weather people are off quite a bit on there predictions most the time, but if this holds true, won't Delaware be very muddy and flooded. Crappie fishin could be real tough! Still going to be a blast though. Thoughts?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Hit it a few days ago and it was up and muddy. We caught fish but your right it's gonna be tough. Can't give ya too much advice  but I can say find someone that looks they know what they are doing and stay in their wake!


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Gates are closed right now. Lake is up 6.5 feet and rising fast. If we get half the rain they are forcasting the next week the lake is still going to be at least 15 feet high by the middle of next week. Doubt it will be fishable by the Crappie Tourney. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Forecasts more than 48 hours ahead of time are not accurate in the least. That being said, its the crappie tournament. The weather will be total crap.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Just a reminder on the link to current conditions. 

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/ddons.htm


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

sort of glad that i am not able to fish this for various reasons year after year.
you poor guys cant catch a break from ole mother nature.

good luck to all. i am sure someone will crack the code and load the boat.
i will be working OT


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you saying if I come down on Saturday I will not be able to fish because the gates are closed and they are not allowing people to launch?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Rutty they are talking about the water outlet gates. Not the gates to the state park. If it gets that bad I am sure we would be made aware before we all converged on a closed state park. I strongly believe it will be fishable.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Flash flood watch thru Saturday. Rain next week. I don't mind the wind, rain, or cold but I never much cared for high muddy water. Still plan on having fun no matter what .

_Sent from my HTC Droid_


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - I was hoping to pre fish the lake mid next week but with all the rain I doubt it. Like I said before it doesn't matter what date this tourney is - It either rains, very windy or snows. If would be the same if it didn't.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Right now, the marina and boat launching is closed. By next weekend, who knows. ABA bass tourney has canceled as well.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

With the amount of rain coming next week, I wouldn't be surprised to see the ramps closed. Delaware is known to flood way into the parking lots when we get high water , which is just what is going on now. The forcast doesn't look good with 7 of the next 8 days looking like rain. 
I'd call and check with the Ranger Thursday or Friday and see what the level looks like. The water is up to and over the dock as of today. 
Expect very muddy water for sure. Delaware turns to mud is someone flushes a toilet
Good luck if you guys get this one in.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dale - What happens if we clog the toilets?????


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

We went out yesterday and were going to hit a few out of the way boat launches that no one knows about abd they were all useless as well. About the only way to get a boat in Delaware right now is to drop it off the 229 bridge.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

UPDATE

As reported, the ramps are currently closed. Lake looks to be 8 or so feet above summer pool. However, I called the marina office and booked Saturday, May 7th as a backup. I won't make that call until tuesday of next week, based on what the office tells me the outlook is like.

Regardless, if the ramps are open on April 30th, the tourney is a go.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Snyd said:


> Dale - What happens if we clog the toilets?????


I doubt it would make any difference !


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I still say we should have pulled the pin on the tilt trailer and dropped the boat off the edgeof a bluff.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

What about people that specifically took that Saturday off for the tournament? My partner took the 30th off just for the tournament but could not take that Saturday off may 7th. I would be partnerless and boatless. Any chance of switching lakes instead of days?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

dre said:


> What about people that specifically took that Saturday off for the tournament? My partner took the 30th off just for the tournament but could not take that Saturday off may 7th. I would be partnerless and boatless. Any chance of switching lakes instead of days?


No to wish for anyone elses loss, but I was late entering the tourney and missed out because the roster is full. I would be willing to fill in for someone if that turns out to be the scenario. I have a boat too. An ugly boat, but it floats runs and the trolling motor works soo... Just to put it out there?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

dre said:


> What about people that specifically took that Saturday off for the tournament? My partner took the 30th off just for the tournament but could not take that Saturday off may 7th. I would be partnerless and boatless. Any chance of switching lakes instead of days?


Chances are, all of the area lakes will be flooded. Also, to host a tourney you have to register with the park or state. You cant just show up whenever you want and host a tournament.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went by the boat ramp yesterday, the one off Troutman Road, and the ramp was closed. You couldn't see the stairs leading to the lake at the ramp. Also the metal walkways that lead to the docks were completely under water. Couldn't even tell there were ramps there.I know its a week off but alot of water has to be released to have the tournament next Saturday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Current pool is 923.50. They need to drop the lake below 919 to reopen the ramps, which is completely feasible if we don't get pounded by heavy rain all week.

Critter is correct...you need to have a permit in advance, so switching lakes on that day isn't an option.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Sorry if I sounded negative just wanted to know in case the situation arises. If the tournament date changes ill just deal with it then. For now im looking forward to saturday and it will be a blast!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Jlami I will definitely take u up on that offer if my current partner is unavailable if date changes. Good looking out!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Dre I think between myself and bonecrusher we may be able to get a canoe for you to use.....I know it's not a boat but you wouldn tbe shore bound.....as for a partner im sure there are plenty of people here that would love to fish it,i know it's not the same but i'm just trying to make the best of a bad situation and it seems like the fishing is going to be bad forall of us.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Normally when the Corps. starts dropping the lake they bring it down between 2-3 feet per day. So if this rain stops you guys should have ramps to use (unless they take their time bringing it down). Which might be the case with all the flooding in southern Ohio.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Outlook doesn't look good with rain Sunday, Monday, Tuesday & heavy storms Wednesday. I know the Buckeye Challenge is also next weekend at Buckeye Lake. Buckeye is one lake that you can fish if all the other lakes are flooded because the water just goes over the spillway. If the Delaware tourney gets pushed back a week you might be able to get in the Buckeye tourney if it is not full.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> I went by the boat ramp yesterday, the one off Troutman Road, and the ramp was closed. You couldn't see the stairs leading to the lake at the ramp. Also the metal walkways that lead to the docks were completely under water. Couldn't even tell there were ramps there.I know its a week off but alot of water has to be released to have the tournament next Saturday.


Thanks for putting it in perspective for me. Those metal ramps that lead down to the floating docks being underwater really did. YIKES!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

YIKES is right. I was even looking at the forcast next week incase the tournament did get postponed to May 7th. Still pretty much rain the week leading up to that weekend as well. 60% chance of showers Sunday-Wednesday of the first week of May. Ugh!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bring it on let it flood and lets leave all boats home shore only. The higher the water the better.  Got these tonight looking for Mushrooms. Man that water spreads out forever when high!! For those guys who say you can't catch them in high water and mudd just go alittle deeper into the woods!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Troy,
Went by Delaware today on my way in. Could not get to the ramps. I have no idea what that meant, maybe just high water on the road. - Have you or anyone else had a chance to run up around 229, is it still open?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice catch fishslim, let me know where the wade bite is. That is some fun fishing when you can find them.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Those are nice...the only thing missing is the shrooms when I caught mine back there I found some shrooms to fry with em.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

im am for sure not going to the tourney...water is way high coming up over 229


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

not what I wanted to hear..crap.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Officially postponed....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1203966#post1203966


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

2 More feet to go and we will be fishing! You guys better get your pre fishing in! We need some competition....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Lakes at 919'. Dropped 4.46' today. Still has to be a huge mess. Bite should be better next weekend with some stable weather.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm hearing a possible 2 inches of rain tomorrow. That may knock this tournament outta the park for this weekend!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we'll be ok.....the levels and rain were a lot worse last week (above and below the dam) and they hit 919 saturday morning.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Dropped by the state park yesterday to take a look see. Ramps are normal...just a few boats on the water...muddy all the way to the dam as you might expect.

_Sent from my HTC Droid_


----------



## Mizzy (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, I am a newbie and I was wondering. Do you have to own a boat to fish in the tournament? Heh, stupid question ....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets hope the weather changes. Now they are calling for 2-3" of rain the next few days. If that happens we'll see flooding again. The problem is there is no place for it to go! 
I don't know about the rest of you, but I am ready for a few weeks of nice weather. 
Oh- just heard, the high in Columbus tomorrow will be 46 degrees. Not what you'd expect for May !!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Mizzy said:


> Hey, I am a newbie and I was wondering. Do you have to own a boat to fish in the tournament? Heh, stupid question ....


No you don't


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anyone plan on taking a trip by Delaware and checking out the level and how bad the lake is after the heavy rains today?? I think today is the only day we get bad rain, every other day is only 30% chance so if we make it past today and Delaware isn't completely flooded then tournament here we come!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I am planning on being there everyday after today. I will let you know what it looks like.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just don't fish on friday


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Steve leave some fish in there for us! I'd say you are definitely getting your pre-fish on. Now PM a couple spots haha!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

The lake looks horrible!! Stay home and donate all your gear to the jlami foundation.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

They closed the Damn gates this morning. Lake is going to come up quick. Hopefully they don't stay closed long. Not in the tournament but feel for you guys.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

With all this rain I am leaving my boat home and bringing an ark. I swear I saw a bunch of different animals walking down the street, 2 of each kind.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

if anybody would be willing to ley me pre fish with them ill pay...call or text me at 740-361-8154 thanks..


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I will stop by today on my way home and see what the ramps look like


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Not sure how much rain Deleware received last night but I can tell you Canal Winchester had to have received at least 2 inches. It rained steady all night long. Conditions are going to suck at best for the tournament but it still should be fun. The tournamet should be good to those who troll but as for me I like to relate to structure - Its going to be a nightmare.
For Chopiq it doesn't matter because he already has his fish in a tank at the lake waiting on him???? Just kidding!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Corp site shows 3 feet high and holding. Though, the good news is the radar is showing most of the rain to the south and east of the resevoir and drainage basin. Hopefully, the rain forcasted for the rest of the week is just of the sprinkles variety. I am guessing it will be fishable, but a REAL challenge.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Guys,
Looking at the radar, critter is right. The weather is JUST missing Delaware... heading east and if the wind does not change the direction it could hold there until it clears out. Which means it would be "fishable"... I am not even it the tournament and I feel bad for whomever is going to give it a shot. 
mike


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> With all this rain I am leaving my boat home and bringing an ark. I swear I saw a bunch of different animals walking down the street, 2 of each kind.


You sure it was 2 of each kind, and not just one with 2 heads each?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update guys. I looked at the radar too. Looks like the huge line of rain is moving out. Looks like over the next few days we will have pop up showers but I don' think it will amount to much, I think the damage has been done. Now only if they were able to let some more out! Either way it will be super challenging, yet a blast. I know some guys out there that will catch crappie out of that lake no matter the conditions.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> You sure it was 2 of each kind, and not just one with 2 heads each?


No, it was one animal with two horns!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Pics from the main marina. Ramps are closed









On the plus side the fish are still biting. Just not at the marina 









Saturday is gonna be great! Lake will be a little stained but should be back to the normal pool.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Steve. Nice job on the Crappie. Ramps closed not a good thing but hopefully they plan on letting some water out!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Saturday's _current_ forecast: high of 65 degrees, and a 50% chance of NO thunderstorms. :B

Bring your sunscreen... think positive!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Given that rain is forecasted for the next few days & that Delaware Lake is currently still 5' over summer pool, is there a chance the tournament may be postponed yet again?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

wondering this myself


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Brandon have you made any calls to Delaware about the possibility of the ramps being closed Saturday? My doubt in the tournament is going up but I hope I am wrong!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Currently @ 923.96' with summer pool being 915.0

The reason I ask is because I don't think I can get someone to trade me from work so I probably won't be able to go.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Yikes that is high. Anyone know if they are even letting water out? I don't think we will have anymore significant rain until the tournament.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Current Pool: 924.15 (ft) at 1100


----------



## jfishin (Jan 31, 2007)

Just left Delaware and the boat Ramps are closed. Talked to someone at the bait store who fished below the dam and he said the gates are also closed. Water level continues to rise.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

924.51 @ 1300. It isn't rising very fast now and they should open the gates in the morning. Only a 50 % chance of rain tomorrow. Think positive guys the lake needs the juju!


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Wish we could know when they will open them.....or we could all go down with some buckets and carry it to other side....whatever it takes im ready for Sat.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I like seeing Saturday being the third day of a warming trend. :B


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> I like seeing Saturday being the third day of a warming trend. :B


That's true Jim, but that's also the third day of more rain down our way. They are calling for a chance of thunderstorms Friday and Saturday. All we can do is hope that changes.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

If they don't open the gates by tomorrow morning I don't see this tournament happening until fall, please prove me wrong!!!


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

926 this morning. Ugh.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Do not see it happening 12 foot over normal pool no word of release even if they do alittle over 2 feet drop a day is not going to get it.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

This is a shame, mother nature ruins a great cause 2 weekends in a row. You watch after this week we will have a drought from now until fall when the tournament is supposed to be rescheduled (if that is indeed was is going to happen) and the monsoon will happen again week after week!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I don't see it happening either. Going to call and get official word today...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i look forward to fishing delw every spring and this cant be good news for the fishery in general.

mother nature have no mercy! sucks for all involved. i know a lot of work has gone into this but maybe i can get into the tourney now that it will be re-sched for fall.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Ugh time to try to salvage mother's day/my mother's birthday plans which I orginally cancelled. Crap.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Guys we want it to happen as much as you guys.We have some nice prizes just waiting for a new home.We'll get it done eventually,one day we'll get lucky and it may work out better for all of us.It'll be just as much fun than.We'll get er dun


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry I shouldn't be complaining about this, I know how much hard work you guys put into this, and I really appreciate it. You guys are probably just as mad that this happened. I guess I am more frustrated with trying to fish right now in general. I am primarily a river fisherman and have not been out once yet this year! I feel like we are going to miss all the sping bite and we are going to go straight into the heat of summer before all this rain is done. Again thank you guys for putting it all together, hopefully fall works out!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

why would it not be pushed back to another weekend instead of fall?


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

i agree why fall just push it one more weekend


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

At Shakes request I caled the Corp of Engineers at Deleware.

THE GATES ARE OPEN now and they plan on increasing floweven more today

The guy I spoke with hopes to have it down to level where the ramps are usable Saturday.

It is too early to tell how fast they can drop the level based upon the amount of inflow.

He asked me to call him back today around 2PM for a more definitive estimate about Saturday.

We'll know more soon.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like they finally opened the gates a little

Current Outflow as of 0800 was 431.12 (cfs)

@ 0700 it was 38.6

We are gonna need a lot more flow than that though...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Lundy didn't see your post was busy obsessivley clicking refresh on the corp's website


----------



## Mizzy (Apr 23, 2011)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03225500&agency_cd=USGS

Finally opened. I might be hitting the deleware spillway soon


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

praise the lord....woooohooooo


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

So your saying there's a chance!


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

how it feels like christmas...lol


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Well looks like they have opened atleast one gate based on the USACE site. Was only letting 30cfs this morning and is now letting 430cfs out. still small amounts but its better than nothing.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Lundy...

As I've stated before, we can't get a permit for any other sat in may. The 7th was my only option for may.

June is booked as well, and I'm not going to do a date mid summer when boat/ramp traffic is at it's peak, and the fishing is terrible. Like we do, most organizations apply for permits Jan-Feb for the season as they pack up quick.

Well wait to see what the corp does today and follow up as instructed. I can tell you all without a shred of doubt, EVERY option, date and scenario has been considered in making these decisions.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Man, it's hard to make plans when you have a 200 mile drive. Thus is the nature of our sport. I know how much work has gone into this event and I'm not complaining. It is what it is...we'll all just have to make the best of things. At least it's not snowing


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Just went up 1140...im sitting in class playing on here sure hope she does not call on me cause she is talking about dangling modifiers???


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Give her an answer in CFS 

Just to remind everyone, the call on whether this is a go or not won't be made until tomorrow morning...


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

@shakedown..it will not be ready tomorrow morning...but sat morning maybe if they keep gates open..im sure you know all this...so just punch me when you see me sat. morning....lol....i just want to hear its a go...lol


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah i think you'll be the first one i hit  hahaha

I know it wont be ready tomm morning, but ill have a lot better info then than I'm getting today. The call I just got from the marina office wasn't good.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

details.....?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

She wasn't optimistic...I was told they opened the gates to accommodate the forecasted 2in of rain they expect. However, dude controlling the dam said it's possible it will be ready...sooooooooo, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

go to nbc4i.com i went there and checked weather and it does not say a thing about 2 inches of rain...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Normally I wouldn't share such info prematurely, but I want you guys to ride this coaster with me since you are all so interested  buahahahaha


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Premature info = Dangling Modifiers.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

look further north...its supposed to rain, and you need to consider rain that has already fallen that hasn't flowed down the river to the lake yet


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

you are killing me shakedown...are you in columbus? im going down to Dicks after class maybe ill stop over and leave some dog poo on your step


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonecrusher...that rocks


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

im done here...i give....lol...up to 1290cfs


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a fall tournament !!!!!!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

So why does the water level keep rising if they're letting water out?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Why couldn't we all just agree to fish from shore if the ramps aren't open, haha now that would be interesting! It would also eliminate the stress this fall of trying to plan around whether. Just a thought. It would be quite a challenge but well earned by the winners! I am semi-serious though. It would be cool seeing everyone hiking through the woods finding there sweet spot!


----------



## Mizzy (Apr 23, 2011)

dre said:


> Why couldn't we all just agree to fish from shore if the ramps aren't open, haha now that would be interesting! It would also eliminate the stress this fall of trying to plan around whether. Just a thought. It would be quite a challenge but well earned by the winners! I am semi-serious though. It would be cool seeing everyone hiking through the woods finding there sweet spot!


That would sound great to anyone who doesn't have a boat, like me  

Everyone will be on the same playing field.


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Next year we need a lake that doesnt change levels based on a dam. Im voting for Buckeye or Lake Logan.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Greentop said:


> Next year we need a lake that doesnt change levels based on a dam. Im voting for Buckeye or Lake Logan.


I like this idea. But I think it's tradition to be had at Delaware, but if this keeps happening your idea should be taken into consideration. Lake logan is a nice lake, and everyone can camp out or get cabins at Hocking Hills. It would be a huge event!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

If anyone is stuck on shore I would be more than happy to loan my canoe to any OGF'er in need. Just send me a PM.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Bonecrusher said:


> If anyone is stuck on shore I would be more than happy to loan my canoe to any OGF'er in need. Just send me a PM.


Haha what if we are all stuck on shore (ramp closed). Still going to loan your canoe out? I'll take it down the mighty Scioto!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Dre- If people can't play with their toys they aren't coming. No ramps no tourny I can almost gurantee that!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

musikman43155 said:


> So why does the water level keep rising if they're letting water out?


Because its coming in faster than they are letting it out. At least they've slowed the rise.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

They have to open the gates slowly. Looks to be about 400 CFS an hour increase. If they just went from 30 cfs to 1800 cfs, they would wash out every structure in the 'Tangy. We would have water rescues just like Hoover earlier this year. Gotta give it time.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Del is centrally located in the state, and were 7/8. It's not moving 

On another note, this is one of a handful that you are fishing for....


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> Del is centrally located in the state, and were 7/8. It's not moving
> 
> On another note, this is one of a handful that you are fishing for....


That is very nice looking plaque!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Buckeye is a great spring lake and would get my vote. Why a bass on the plaque?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Same prob we've had for years...can't find a crappie insert anywhere! I doubt that will prevent the winners from displaying it proudly


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I am hoping it gets pushed back again so maybe we can defend our title. If the new date would work for us.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

AE-

If it becomes official we are fishing Saturday how about giving up the winning program lol. A little more than "we got them in 2 FOW" Please! 

I am joking...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Talked with the dam and the park manager a short time ago.

As of right now,they both think it will be close for Saturday, depending on some variables.

They plan on significantly increasing flow Friday early AM.

Shake and I will be talking to both again in the morning for a update and projection for Saturday so that Shake can make a decision.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> AE-
> 
> If it becomes official we are fishing Saturday how about giving up the winning program lol. A little more than "we got them in 2 FOW" Please!
> 
> I am joking...


A spot with 2' of water in the AM could be dry ground in the PM


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess we need to pray for these incoming showers Friday to be just sprinkles or nothing! I am sure that is one variable.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

If the water temp is in the 60's then they will be in 2 foot of water somewhere you just got to find them.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

FINALLY- Yes it is a crappie, not a cropy. A cropy is what you use to hit a horse during the Kentuck Derby. A crappie is a game fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

cropy are panfish scott 



kmb411 said:


> FINALLY- Yes it is a crappie, not a cropy. A cropy is what you use to hit a horse during the Kentuck Derby. A crappie is a game fish.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

If the lake is going to be fishable it is going to be tough going with the water fluctuating up and down for the last two weeks. Shallow is where I would start but if the water is dropping they will pull back quick. 
With these kind of conditions moving the tournament to fall sounds better to me but either way I will be there.
Some may remember this tournament was originally in the fall before OGF took it over and changed it to the Spring. I can't remember who originally started the tournament but for some reason I think it was Auto Zone because for door prizes it was car related items.
No Offense but Lake Logan is not a very good crappie Lake. Yes it has crappie but not near the quality that Delaware, Alum or Buckeye has.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Snyd said:


> Some may remember this tournament was originally in the fall before OGF took it over and changed it to the Spring. I can't remember who originally started the tournament but for some reason I think it was Auto Zone because for door prizes it was car related items.


This tournament was never held in the fall. It has always held in th Spring. We started this a few years ago, as an alternative to a walleye or Bass tournament. This one was not connected to Auto Zone at all. It was started by the staff of OGF. It was our idea also to change the name to the Rick Seevers (Misfit) memorial after Rick passed away.
Just wanted to correct you on your post.


----------



## Castaway87 (Nov 6, 2004)

What is the level to open the ramps? Just curious to see if they do increase flow with opening gates and there is not significant rain........well maybe this is a possibility.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

918 to open the ramps. It needs to drop a hair over 8ft.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Castaway87 (Nov 6, 2004)

Is this a possibility if the gates continue to open? I am understanding the CFS max on Delaware is around 8,000 plus. What would be the possibility of the 8' drop needed if we do not have a lot of rain? Just curious. Thanks for the info.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

My wife and I are at our campgrounds north of the lake.the whetstone flows threw our campgrounds into the lake and its way way high so the water that is shooting out is just being replaced with more going in..I think its safe to say no tourney till the fall..ill just stay in my camper for the weekend and fish the pond here at the campgrounds.......bummer....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1210820#post1210820


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Just came from the Sherwood ramp. More precisely, the entrance to the Sherwood ramp parking lot. The entire lot is still under water, complete with swimming ducks, as it was yesterday at this time. No way the ramps will be accessible tomorrow unless they blow the dam and flood the city, especially if we get any appreciable amount of rain today. Didn't check the Olentangy, but Whetstone Creek flow (in Cardington and Mt. Gilead) is dropping and clearing. Depending on the rain (getting sick of seeing that phrase), warmer temps next week should make for good crappie action next weekend.

andesangler


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dale - Actually the tournament was in the fall - Now it wast not OGF hat sponsored it but I fished back to back years in a fall tournament there. Then the very next year is when OGF took it over and it was in the Spring. If memory serves me correctly the first year OGF held the tournament it was some of he nasiest weather I fished in - Rain/Sleet/Snow/Wind.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dale - Not to step on any toes but I do believe that my original post did say before OGF took it over. What I was really trying to say is that the two fall tournaments I fished in there were good tournaments as fall as the fall fishing. Please don't take this the wrong way because I was not trying to step on any toes.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Snyd,

I think what Dale was saying is that when we, OGF, decided to put together a crappie tourney we had no knowledge of any fall tournaments or spring for that matter. We just decided that we would put together a friendly, fun tournament for the members to have some fun.

We debated where to hold this tournament and when. Delaware was picked only because it was about as central to Ohio as you can get and it holds lots of fish. It is also a small enough lake to allow smaller boats to safely participate. Nice facilities and not a lot of boat traffic.

Obviously we have not been blessed with great weather each year, but you can't do much about that. However fish have been caught at each and all have been fun. I have been looking forward to this one for months, it is a real downer not being able to pull this one off.

If we happened to introduce this tournament the year immediately following any other previous events, fall or spring, it was by shear coincidence. We had know idea what anyone else may or may not be doing with other crappie tournaments past or future.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim said it correctly. We had nothing to do with that fall tournament, and were not connected to it in any way. You said we took it over when we started the Spring tournament, we did not take over that one or any other tournament. In fact we had no idea about any crappie tournament being held there. Why the fall one didn't last, we have no idea. Again as Kim said we started this one on our own, with the plan to have a friendly open tournament. It wasn't created to replace any others. Besides, I'm sure ours was a much better tournament anyway!


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Well it has to be a better tournament since Dale is present.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the effort Shake. Just too many Dangling Modifiers to deal with this year  See you in the fall!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dale - You are correct - It was my mistake to say you took it over - I was just trying to state that there was a tournament held in the fall at Delaware before OGF started the one in the Spring - I was not trying to make anyone mad. I was just trying to say, if we had to move this to the Fall that the fishing should still be good because Delaware is still a good lake to fish in the fall. Sorry!!!! that I was not clear on this to begin with.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Shake & all the other OGF Team - Thanks for trying to get this thing together - I know how frustrating it can be when you put a lot of effort into making something happen and then it does't. I hope mother nature is kind to us this Fall.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I should have for seen this...it's par for the course when I'm involved. I have a hat that was a gift from one of my best fishing buddies that reads: "Monument to Murphy's Law." I've been known to shut down a hot bite for as many as three weeks after I fish a lake! I've seen brand new nets fall apart when I try to net a buddies fish. I've caused water spouts and red tides! It seems now that I have flooded most of Ohio and a good section of the whole mid west. I'm starting to work with a native American shaman tomorrow. We're building a sweat lodge and I'm staying in there until he tells me it's safe to come out! I'm also going to start collecting good luck charms...four leaf clover, rabbit's feet, and all the Saint medals I can lay my hands on. Even now, I have a smudge pot of sage burning next to my desk...I think it's sage? Here's hopping I can this under control by October.


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks to eveyone involved for the date with current ier efforts and keeping us all up to date with current conditions and the tournament decisions! Look foward to Oct 1st. It will be a little differnet challenge for everyone envolved.


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks to eveyone involved for thier efforts and keeping us all up to date with current conditions and tournament decisions! Look foward to Oct 1st. It will be a little differnet challenge for everyone envolved. 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1211347&posted=1#post1211347#ixzz1LdQFWKZh


----------

